# TPF Austin Texas Meetup!



## LittleMan

Well, it's early Saturday Morning and I see no one's posted any pics from the meetup yet... so I guess I'll be the first to post a few. 






From left to right... Jonny, Daniel, Robert, Daniel(my brother), me, Joe.





Scott is between Joe and myself in that photo... he drove down with Joe for the day. :thumbup:





We spotted something up... I think it was the side of some building... can't remember.





You shall see more of these types of photos when Joe posts his... :lmao:

Great idea man. :hail:





and one artsy photo. 

All of those photos were photographed by Deborah(Littlefriend)
We all had a great time walking, talking, all that wonderful stuff.

I will post my photos when I get the film back from the lab.  Taking it today. 

Can we please have this thread be a sticky?  Thanks.

-Chris


----------



## LittleMan

Just us normal guys doing average stuff.... not knowing a photo's being taken... totally candid. :roll:


----------



## Holly

Great photos guys!! Want to see more of the photos you took! I see some GREAT Lenses on those cameras..   Hope to see more!


----------



## ShutteredEye

Nice job Littlefriend, LOL.  I got mine downloaded, but that's about it.


----------



## LittleMan

Holly said:
			
		

> Great photos guys!! Want to see more of the photos you took! *I see some GREAT Lenses on those cameras..*   Hope to see more!


don't let that fool you... I think we talked about them more than we actually used them. 





> Nice job Littlefriend, LOL.  I got mine downloaded, but that's about it.


Awesome, can't wait to see them! :thumbup:


----------



## ShutteredEye

Ok, here's a few of mine....I tried to pick stuff that maybe no one else got very many of so there won't be a lot of duplicates.

Daniel, I'm really jealous of the shots you got of the sax man, post em!!  Chatting that dude up really paid off!

Anyway here they are:

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.


----------



## LittleMan

Very nice shots Robert! 
I can't wait 'till I get my pics in... :thumbup:


----------



## Corry

Hey...can y'all tell us who people are using screen names?  I know some, but not all.  And everyone is so young and similar looking and I can't get ya straight!!!!


----------



## Aoide

Woo hoo... photos!  It's so great to see you guys.  I can't wait to see more.  Robert you have some really great pictures.  I love the building reflection in the car and the one of the guys crossing the street.  

What is that first building though?  With the blue tile?


----------



## Aoide

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hey...can y'all tell us who people are using screen names?  I know some, but not all.  And everyone is so young and similar looking and I can't get ya straight!!!!




LOL.  I was thinking that if I had missed work for this, I definitely would have stood out!  :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## ShutteredEye

#4 is Photographiti on the left, and Joe, ClarinetWJD on the right.

#5 is Photographiti on the left, and Daniel, thebeginning on the right.

#6 is Littleman.  Hahah just kidding.

#8 is Scott's (Spiralout) shoulder and longboard, Chris (Littleman) white shirt, Chris' little brother brown shirt, and Joe (ClarinetWJD) blue shirt.

#14 is Daniel, (thebeginning) getting up off the floor in the rotunda in the Texas state capitol.

Hope that helps, and that I got them all right, LOL!


----------



## ShutteredEye

Aoide said:
			
		

> LOL.  I was thinking that if I had missed work for this, I definitely would have stood out!  :lmao: :lmao:



Believe you me, I stuck out as it was.  I think I was at least 10 yrs older than all of them, almost 15 yrs older than some.


----------



## danalec99

LittleMan said:
			
		

>


hehe, that is a typical meetup shot! 
Great stuff everyone! Let's see the rest of 'em.


----------



## Aoide

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Believe you me, I stuck out as it was.  I think I was at least 10 yrs older than all of them, almost 15 yrs older than some.



Haha... then I would have really stuck out because I'm older than you! ldman:   


(Not by much though   )


----------



## ShutteredEye

Why do I look like the Jolly Green Giant!!!  LMAO!


----------



## Aoide

Aoide said:
			
		

> Woo hoo... photos!  It's so great to see you guys.  I can't wait to see more.  Robert you have some really great pictures.  I love the building reflection in the car and the one of the guys crossing the street.
> 
> *What is that first building though?  With the blue tile?*



Robert!!! Since you are hanging out in this thread.... ahem.....???


----------



## Corry

Thanks Robert!  

See..now don't you wish you guys woulda sent me a plane ticket and brought me with?


----------



## ShutteredEye

Aoide said:
			
		

> Robert!!! Since you are hanging out in this thread.... ahem.....???



Hahah, sorry.  I have no clue.  It was blue.  So I took a pic of it.  LOL!


----------



## mentos_007

wow great to see you all! I'm sure you had a great time!


----------



## Aoide

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Hahah, sorry.  I have no clue.  It was blue.  So I took a pic of it.  LOL!



:lmao:  Ok.  It's a great building.  I would have done the same thing.


----------



## ShutteredEye

core_17 said:
			
		

> Thanks Robert!
> 
> See..now don't you wish you guys woulda sent me a plane ticket and brought me with?



Yes!  More would have been merrier!


----------



## Corry

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Yes!  More would have been merrier!



 

And I think that woulda made me the second oldest, even at my youngster age of 23!


----------



## LittleMan

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Hahah, sorry.  I have no clue.  It was blue.  So I took a pic of it.  LOL!


I never even saw it.... I asked my brother this morning if he remembers seeing it.. he didn't see it either.. 

I should have my pics in a few hours.


----------



## clarinetJWD

I'll have mine up...sometime...I just stepped foot in my apartment in Baltimore, so it'll take a little settling time... Great shots guys


----------



## LittleMan

I won't have my pics until tomorrow... 

So, here's a few more from Deborah.





Super contrast shot of the capitol.





The camera was set wrong... but I thought this shot looked cool. :thumbup:


----------



## scotlynnd

lol so lets expose exactly how little I scotlynnd/Deborah/Littlefriend ( I really don't know what to call myself anymore) know of photography....I had fun and was rather proud of a few of my shots which will hopefully be posted later when I figure it all out.


----------



## thebeginning

some great shots, guys!  I had an awesome time, glad I could meet up with some people from the forum (finally). I'm still working on mine shots...i'll post them as I get them all worked out


----------



## photographiti

thebeginning said:
			
		

> some great shots, guys!  I had an awesome time, glad I could meet up with some people from the forum (finally). I'm still working on mine shots...i'll post them as I get them all worked out



ditto.


----------



## Jeff Canes

photographiti said:
			
		

> ditto.


 
Sorry but Im confused who are you?
What color shirt are you wearing?


----------



## ShutteredEye

He's in the blue shirt, the one in both of my "crossing the street" pictures.

Sorry I didn't know your user name!


----------



## LittleMan

I'm pretty bored here... so I am editing more of these photos.


----------



## LittleMan

yep, that's me... :mrgreen:


----------



## photographiti

Alright guys, I've finally sat down and started working on these pics. Here are a few that look decent.

1: I'm sure everyone has quite a few shots of this, but here's my take on it:





2: Daniel (left), Robert (right), and Scott (small guy in the center, longboarding :mrgreen: ):





3: Lot's 'o contrast; Joe's shadow (left), Daniel's shadow (right):





4: Good 'ol rotunda; we spent about an hour in there:





5: Again:





6: On the way up to the second level of the rotunda:





7: Ceiling of the Senate Chamber:





8: Governor's Mansion, from a bug's perspective:





9: 





10: Cool reflection shot:





11: Stairs:





12: Silly squirrel:





13: I over-saturated this one to bring out some of the nice colors:





14: This is one of my favorites from the trip:





15: Another of my favorites:






More to come.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

#15 is amazing!  I love the way you captured the sun to make the cross look illuminated and bright through the center!  gorgeous


----------



## photographiti

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> He's in the blue shirt, the one in both of my "crossing the street" pictures.
> 
> Sorry I didn't know your user name!




Oh that's ok. Jonny is my name, btw.
You had some great lookin shots Robert!


----------



## photographiti

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> #15 is amazing!  I love the way you captured the sun to make the cross look illuminated and bright through the center!  gorgeous




Thank you! I was fortunate that the sun was in a good spot for this.


----------



## slickhare

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> #15 is amazing! I love the way you captured the sun to make the cross look illuminated and bright through the center! gorgeous



i concur, it really caught my eye! that's a one in a million shot right there! the light's just perfect!


----------



## Corry

LittleMan said:
			
		

> The camera was set wrong... but I thought this shot looked cool. :thumbup:



I really like this one! :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican

As a noob on the site, I've enjoyed seeing great shots and reading the comments by members.  It's really fun to see the faces behind the names/avatars.

Fun shots from the meet-up, all.


----------



## Aoide

photographiti, you have a lot of great shots, but I think my favorite is the shadows on the ground.  Very cool.


----------



## LittleMan

That's the last one I'll post of Deborah's... I will get my pics from the lab later today.


----------



## photographiti

Aoide said:
			
		

> photographiti, you have a lot of great shots, but I think my favorite is the shadows on the ground.  Very cool.



Thanks!


----------



## thebeginning

some sweet shots, guys.

jonny, you've got some really great ones, number 15 is aaawesome.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Joe- where are yours at-Slacker!


----------



## LittleMan

Sorry for the long wait everyone!
I finally got mine back from the lab... They are all better than I ever expected! :thumbup:

I am going to post a LOT of photos for y'all to make up for all this waiting.


----------



## photographiti

thebeginning said:
			
		

> some sweet shots, guys.
> 
> jonny, you've got some really great ones, number 15 is aaawesome.



Thanks Dan! I really want to see some of yours. So hurry up, man. lol


----------



## jocose

I was gonna wait until I saw all the pics to comment...but since you Texans are so damn slow  , I will post now.

Anyway, so far the pics are great, and make me want to get back to Austin...I love that town.  Based on the fun we've been having with the DC meetups, I'm sure y'all had a blast!  especially since you're wearing short-sleeves.

Keep it up, they only get more fun as you get to know each other more!


----------



## thebeginning

alllright I _finally_ got some images done 

Here are some of the shots I liked from the trip:

joe being mischievous:






the thinker (robert):





and scott...with his longboard.


----------



## LittleMan

Very nice pics Daniel!  I love that one of Scott!
I just finished editing ALL of my photos in Photoshop... I think I will post them all... since I know the TPF'rs will like to see what we were up to.


----------



## LittleMan

Ok, I think I will post 10 per post here... so I'm sorry to all of you who have a 56k modem.

Here are the first 10(in no particular order)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## LittleMan

another 10. 

11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19. (my personal fav.)





20.


----------



## LittleMan

21.





22.





23.





24.





25.





26.





27.





28.





29.





30.





(Love that wideangle lens! Thanks Daniel!)


----------



## LittleMan

31.





32.





33.





34.





35.





36.





37.





38.





39.





40.


----------



## LittleMan

41.





42.





43.





44.





45.





46.





47.





48.





49.





50.


----------



## LittleMan

51.





52.





53.





54.





55.





56.





57.





58.





59.





60.





well, that's all... :mrgreen:
Sorry for all those pics... just thought y'all would like to see alot.


----------



## thebeginning

i love 'em, chris! wow though, PSing 60 pictures :shock:

I like #41 alot...nice PJ feel to it.


----------



## Aoide

Whoa.  Good thing I have Road Runner.

Daniel,  :hail:  I absolutely love your portrait shots.  All three of them are amazing.

(What green eyes you have Joe!)

Chris, did I mention it was a good thing I have Road Runner?  :hertz:

Great pictures of course, but I'm really surprised that I'm drawn to the black and white.  I'm normally favor color pictures strongly, but your black and white pictures are especially appealing to me.  Too many good ones for me to pick out. :thumbsup:


----------



## AIRIC

Wow! Cool work everyone. Man, it sure looks like you had a great time.

Eric


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Aoide said:
			
		

> (What green eyes you have Joe!)


 
Pssst..I think they are hazel...lol i only know that cause he told me....

Chris, these are great...I guess if I had to pick a favorite, it would be a toss up between 48 and 51!  Wonderful series


----------



## Aoide

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> Pssst..I think they are hazel...lol i only know that cause he told me....




Oops.. Thanks Mommy!


----------



## Jeff Canes

thebeginning said:
			
		

> ---and scott...with his longboard.


 

Wow is very good :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## danalec99

Fantastic series, Chris, Daniel!!


----------



## ShutteredEye

Alright, you guys are going to force me back to my 200+ and start getting creative.


----------



## photographiti

ok here's some more:

16.





17. Daniel:





18. 





19. Squirrel action shot:





20. Joe (left), Daniel 2's head, and Chris (right)





21. 





22. Ultra contrast:





23. 





24. 





25. Chris:





26. This is a favorite of mine:





27. My reflection:





28. Daniel:





29. My attempt at minimalism:





30. 






I've got one more set I'll post tomorrow.


----------



## photographiti

Dang Chris...you had some amazing shots man! Great work!


----------



## photographiti

LittleMan said:
			
		

> 54.



haha Robert...you sneaky person you.


----------



## photographiti

51. 





52. 





53. 





54. 





55. 





56.





57. 





58.





59.





60.





61.





62.





63. Very contrasty duck:





64.





65.






I think that's about it for me.

I can't decide which of the shots with water in them I like the best...I love them all. The lighting on the water was just right.


----------



## ShutteredEye

photographiti said:
			
		

> haha Robert...you sneaky person you.



Hahah, I was hoping someone took it.:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan

nice backpacks! 
I've never actually seen my pack from the back.... :lmao:


----------



## Jeff Canes

hope someone left a tip for the sax guy


----------



## clarinetJWD

ALright here's part one of my photos...
1.  Howdy!





2.  





3.  I can't believe this worked...





4.





5.





6.





7.  Another of the "Being JonMikal" influence





8.





9.  I just had to post this one 





10.  Infrared





11.


----------



## LittleMan

very nice Joe!
Love em!

That one of me sitting on the couch came out pretty cool. (with a lot of PSing I see... lol)

The group photo rocks.  glad I thought of it.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Great so far Joe!  I really love the first one - great idea!  and #10 is super!


----------



## clarinetJWD

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> hope someone left a tip for the sax guy


yep...most of us did.


----------



## Jeff Canes

So Joe, what did you do in #3? And I like #9 a lot:thumbup:


----------



## Aoide

Great photos Joe.  I love IR and the group photo is fantastic!


----------



## thebeginning

nice ones jonny! 52, 56, and 58 are my faves. i'm working on some more, i'll post some soon (hopefully) 

edit: posted late and missed joes shots...

those are great! I agree, the IR one is terrific.


----------



## thebeginning

here are some nature-ish ones from various points in our day:

1 - colorful:






2 - twisted tree:





3 - stagnant sticks:





4 - sunset water:





5 - ducks:


----------



## spiralout

Wow, I almost don't want to post my shots after looking at everyone else's!  

This was the first time I've picked up my camera in months.  I didn't shoot too terribly much... longboarding is probably the worst thing that has ever happened to my photography. :lmao: 

1. Little Man





2.  Me!





3.  thebeginning





4.  thebeginning, ClarinetJWD, photographiti





5.  





I'll try to post some more soon.


----------



## LittleMan

Those are some great shots Scott! 
That one of you spinning is hillarious(even more amusing watching you get that shot.)


----------



## photographiti

great shots Dan and Scott! Dan..how do you do it? #1 and #3 are amazing!!

and Scott, I really like #3 and #5!


----------



## jocose

You guys took awesome pics!  I so wish I could have been there.  I love the holding the tripod pics...whoever thought of it is a genius.

I will shamelessly steal it soon...hope you don't mind.


----------



## Corry

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> ALright here's part one of my photos...
> 1.  Howdy!



I LOVE IT JOE!!!  That is the coolest idea EVER!!!!


----------



## Corry

thebeginning said:
			
		

> 2 - twisted tree:



Awesome shot! Awesome tree!


----------



## JTHphoto

core_17 said:
			
		

> Awesome shot! Awesome tree!


 
maybe its just because this was one of the last posts, but this is one of my favorites, too.  you guys all have some fantastic shots, great job, looks like you had a blast!


----------



## thebeginning

thanks!

here's some random shots, some of the blues guy, and some snapshots of us:


























some of us:

jonny (photographiti):





jonny's camera:






scott (spiralout):










joe and jonny:






joe (clarinetJWD) :















chris (Littleman):





daniel (Littlebrother) - this is one of my favorite shots from the trip...i think  :  





Robert, our fashion model (shutteredeye):





the group:


----------



## LittleMan

wow Daniel!
these are the best I've seen so far! 

awesome job!


----------



## Aoide

spiralout said:
			
		

> This was the first time I've picked up my camera in months. I didn't shoot too terribly much... longboarding is probably the worst thing that has ever happened to my photography.:lmao:




Well you are going to have to learn balance the two because your shots are terrific.  And we miss seeing you around here.  :hugs: 




			
				LittleMan said:
			
		

> wow Daniel!
> these are the best I've seen so far!
> 
> awesome job!




Ditto!  Your shots are so strong.


----------



## danalec99

Daniel (thebeginning) :hail:


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Daniel, your photographs are phenominal!! I am in aww at how beautiful they are!!!  I would pick favorites, but there are too many -- i would say the first two (tree shots) really stand out for me, but then you posted more and those are all wonderful too!!
Scott - I absolutely love #3 and #5!! awsome! and the spinning one is just really neat.
I will try to make it to the next Texas meetup if there is one.....


----------



## photographiti

Dan :hail: 

I can only hope to be as good as you someday.


----------



## LittleMan

Daniel inspired me to go back into my CDs of photos that I took there and re-photoshop my two favorites. 

These are them!

I used Daniel's lens for this one.... I really loved the way this street corner looked through the 17mm lens. 






I used my 50mm lens for this shot, I had to jump out of the way right after I took it... 





Well, those are my two personal favorite photos that I took while I was there. 
Once again Daniel... your photos are top notch! :thumbup:


----------



## thebeginning

oh thanks you guys! yall are too nice :blushing:

glad you liked the lens, chris. that street corner shot is awesome, especially with your newest edit!


----------



## ShutteredEye

Ok, I threatened to do it, so here we go.  I got all creative and stuff--too keep from being totally embarrassed by all ya'lls processing techniques!!  LOL anyway, here you go:

Vacant:





Used:





Tunnel:





Trout:





Star:





Squawk:





Seat:





Graffiti:





Eyes:





101:


----------



## photographiti

great stuff Robert! I love 'used' and 'star'!


----------



## Corry

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Trout:



Awww! That was nice of Joe to let that stone kid borrow one of his trout so you could take his picture!


----------



## LaFoto

Hey folks, would you believe it? I have been to this thread many times now! It's only that never so far I got round to really saying anything about it... too many things happening, too many things to do.
But I really like this whole thread and ALL the photos displayed here A LOT. Very, very much!
I'm glad the first (?) (!) Texas meet-up has come about and some really good, young photographers have come together (yes, Robert, from my point of view you belong into the "young" category, too!!!!!!!), so that the photos you are presenting here, no matter what they are or show (portraits, DOF-studies, things, landscapes, park, urban, museum and whatnot), all are little pieces of art. Yes. I mean this. Great.


----------



## JonMikal

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Daniel (thebeginning) :hail:


 
:hail: :hail:


----------



## photographiti

anyone else? these pics are too good to come to an end.


----------



## thebeginning

thanks so much you guys 

i'm going to look through mine and scrounge (i think I just butchered that spelling) up some more.


----------



## thebeginning

here's some more of us:
















chris's camera:






I actually made it a small mission to get at least one picture of every person's camera.  

aaaand last, a squirrel:


----------



## LittleMan

thebeginning said:
			
		

> Chris's camera:


----------



## nikon5700photographer

I LIVE THERE!!! if only I had joined TPF earlier... o well


----------



## Corry

How did I miss those last pics??? Nice!


----------



## LaFoto

HANG ON!

Could it be that this clarinet-player is ALL OVER THE PLACE?

You open up a Meet-Up thread, east, west, north, south, and he is there!!!! :shock:      (ok, so far the "north" has been covered by our bird-experts Carl, Eric and Peter... mostly).


----------



## errant_star

What a great thread!!!

Looks like you guys had a blast and covered a lot of ground!!

:thumbsup: great work everyone!!! :thumbsup:


(An aside I absolutely love your sax player shots Daniel (theBeginning) :mrgreen: )


----------



## clarinetJWD

LaFoto said:
			
		

> HANG ON!
> 
> Could it be that this clarinet-player is ALL OVER THE PLACE?
> 
> You open up a Meet-Up thread, east, west, north, south, and he is there!!!! :shock:      (ok, so far the "north" has been covered by our bird-experts Carl, Eric and Peter... mostly).


HAHA!  Yep, I was in Houston for Christmas break, and as soon as I went back to school, I made my way to DC 

Oh, and here's the long awaited final pics.  Only 5 of them, but they'll have to do.

1.  Don't let it touch the floor!  (Scott)






2.  "Modern Blue"





3.  The only capitol building in the USA taller than the one in DC!





4.  "This Way!"





5.  Just a cool house.


----------



## LaFoto

Awww, cool. I'm all in love with the "Modern Blue"!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

I really like the first one of Scott.  His skateboard adds so much color and depth to the picture.  And of course I love #5 totally!!


----------



## sincere

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Ok, here's a few of mine....I tried to pick stuff that maybe no one else got very many of so there won't be a lot of duplicates.
> 
> Daniel, I'm really jealous of the shots you got of the sax man, post em!!  Chatting that dude up really paid off!
> 
> Anyway here they are:
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.



I really like these..could you give me some infos on how you made them,etc?Thanks!


----------



## sincere

LittleMan said:
			
		

> 19. (my personal fav.)



And this one?


----------



## sincere

LittleMan said:
			
		

> 37.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38.



These 2 have a really nice retroish effect(lack of better words)..great pics!


----------



## sincere

thebeginning said:
			
		

> 4 - sunset water:



And this? Sorry for all these inquiries but these pics are just so great


----------



## sincere

thebeginning said:
			
		

>



THe colors are incredible on this..details please..


----------



## LittleMan

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				Originally Posted by *LittleMan*
_ 
19. (my personal fav.)



_


And this one?


I used Daniel's WideAngle lens.
It was getting pretty dark out so I think my F stop was around 1.8 or so.

Post processing was just a little desaturation and I think I brought out the blues a little more.


----------



## Jeff Canes

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> 4.  "This Way!"




very nice :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Traci

Everyone's shots are amazing!:thumbsup:  :hail:


----------



## Alexandra

wow...
that is too concentrated in fab shots (and beautiful guys)

I think i'll join the :hail:'ing
the saxophonist's shots are all amazing!
also gotta love thebeginning's nature-ish shots 

Fabulous job guys :thumbup:


----------



## sincere

yeah, co-sign on the groupieism,lol..

:hail: :hail: :hail:


----------

